# MediaTek announces MT6732 64-bit chipset with A MASSSSIVE GPU



## rish1 (Feb 24, 2014)

*MediaTek announces MT6732 64-bit chipset with AN INSANE GPU MALI T760 - 326 GFLOPs*

At MWC 2014, Taiwanese silicone slinger MediaTek announced one of expected two 64-bit LTE chipsets for mobile devices. It's the quad-core MT6732, a competitor to Qualcomm's 64-bit Snapdragon 410 in the "super-mid market" segment, as the company named it. Thanks to MediaTek, we now know how to define the rising number of phones that deliver more than one would expect from their price tags.

The MT6732 chipset is a configuration of four 64-bit ARM Cortex-A53 CPU cores, a highly advanced 16-core Mali-T760 GPU, a multi-mode 4G LTE modem, and an imaging chip. While they aren't benchmarks busters, the low-power A53 cores are a substantial upgrade over the 32-bit A7 cores they succeed. In tests, they edge the performance of the A9 cores while cutting down on power costs.

As for the T-760 GPU, ARM claims it has a whopping 400% increase in energy efficiency to the previous generation Mali-T604 chip. In addition to being OpenGL ES 3.0, OpenCL 1.2, and Direct3D 11.1-compliant, the 16-core GPU features power-saving technologies, such as ARM Frame Buffer Compression and Smart Composition. Both optimize the data transfer, cutting power costs by up to 50% each in the process.

The 4G LTE modem supports Category 4 speeds of up to 150 Mb/s downlink and 50Mb/s uplink. The 3G/DC-HSPA+ network speeds are maxed out at 42Mb/s downlink, 11Mb/s uplink. TD-SCDMA and EDGE are supported for legacy 2G/3G networks. Dual-band Wi-Fi and Bluetooth 4.0 round out the MT6732's connectivity package. 

The chip features a pretty standard set of multimedia capabilities. It supports low-power 1080p, 30fps video playback for media encoded with H.265 and legacy H.264 codecs. It offers 1080p, 30fps H.264 video playback and recording. The chipset features an integrated 13MP camera image processor with support for "picture-in-picture", "video-in-video", and, *gulp*, Video Face Beautifier. If we here at PA suddenly start looking more fabulous in our video appearances, you'll have to thank MediaTek. The MT6732's multimedia feature-set is completed by the company's proprietary ClearMotion and MiraVision algorithms for jitter reduction, smooth playback, and “DTV-grade” picture quality.

Unfortunately, it will be a while before we see MediaTek's new silicon in production devices. The MT6732 platform will be commercially available by the end of the year. It is the norm, however, for chip manufacturers to announce their new products in the beginning of each year, and start production near its end. 

Although nothing about the alleged 64-bit octa-core MT6752 was announced at MWC, MediaTek used the opportunity to introduce its new motto, called Everyday Genius. In short, the company is motivated to strive for maximum production efficiency (high yields, low costs) in an effort to make information technology increasingly affordable to people - from established consumers, to those who might be going online for the first time in their lives via their newly-purchased smartphone.

- - - Updated - - -

*R.I.P Qualcomm Snapdragon  *

[*MAli  T760 AMAZINGGGGGG.......*        

The snapdragon 410 doesn't stand a chance... i hope this year Samsung,Sony,HTC give much better treatment to mediatek than snapdragon

*If it is really 16 core Mali 760 it might even beat Adreno 420( Snapdragon 805 ) and every other GPU out there apart from tegra k1...this is equivalent to an Earthquake in Mid Range Mobile market... 

ARM States that MAli T760 can achieve upto 326 GFLOPs .. 
PS3 can achieve 192 and Xbox 360 can achieve 240 Gflops


*

- - - Updated - - -
*
The price for these devices would be Under 350-400$ .*


----------



## kartikoli (Feb 24, 2014)

I hope we see devices in 20k else we might see people go for octacore

5.5 inch screen and powerful GPU makes a very good combination for a gaming mobile added with good battery backup


----------



## rish1 (Feb 24, 2014)

kartikoli said:


> I hope we see devices in 20k else we might see people go for octacore
> 
> 5.5 inch screen and powerful GPU makes a very good combination for a gaming mobile added with good battery backup



i think they will come up with 8 core cortex A53 along with same mali T 760 Gpu.. 
jjust like they have Same cortex A7 for 4 and 8 cores with same mali 450 GPU

This year we will have all the Required features in Mid Range

64 bit + TDD and FDD 4g LTE ( will work in india ) + Arm v8 Cortex A53 + 720P IPS screens (branded mobiles ) + 2 GB Ram + ULTRA Powerful GPU + all of this from Branded OEM + all for 15000 Rs

ofcourse all of this will arrive in Q3


----------



## kartikoli (Feb 24, 2014)

rish said:


> i think they will come up with 8 core cortex A53 along with same mali T 760 Gpu..
> jjust like they have Same cortex A7 for 4 and 8 cores with same mali 450 GPU



I hope they do come up but it would be interesting to see the power consumption and heat level

We know octacore perform quite good so things looks quite promising


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 24, 2014)

IF ONLY THESE DEVICES HAD GOOD DEV SUPPORT...
Why Mediatek, WHY !!!


----------



## rish1 (Feb 26, 2014)

*MediaTek MT6752 Octa-Core 64-bit SoC with LTE announced*

MediaTek unveiled its quad-core 64-bit LTE SOC, MT6732 earlier this week, today the company has announced MT6752, the company’s latest Octa-Core LTE SoC at the Mobile World Congress 2014 in Barcelona. It is pin compatible with the quad-core MT6732 chip. It has eight 64-bit ARM Cortex-A53 Cores and Mali-T760 GPU and is aimed at Super-mid market.

MediaTek recently announced MT6595 Octa-Core chip with 4 ARM Cortex-A17 and 4 Cortex-A7 CPUs targeted at high-end segment. Both the MT6752 and the MT6732 would compete with the Octa-Core Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 and Snapdragon 610 chips.

*Highlights of MediaTek MT6752 Octa-Core SoC

- 2 GHz ARM octa-core Cortex-A53 64-bit CPUs
- Mali-T760 GPU with support for the Open GL ES 3.0 and Open CL 1.2 APIs
- 1080p, 30fps video playback, H.265 and legacy H.264
- 1080p, 30fps H.264 video recording
- Up to 16MP camera image signal processor (ISP)
- MediaTek ClearMotion technology for smooth video playback at 60fps on mobile devices
- MediaTek MiraVision technology for DTV-grade picture quality
- Integrated Multi-mode 4G LTE Modem – Rel. 9, Category 4 FDD and TDD LTE (150 Mb/s downlink, 50 Mb/s uplink)
- 3GPP Rel. 8, DC-HSPA+ (42 Mb/s downlink, 11 Mb/s uplink), TD-SCDMA and EDGE are supported for legacy 2G/3G networks

The new MediaTek MT6752 platform would be commercially available early Q3 of 2014, reference design and mass production would begin in Q4*.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 26, 2014)

OK and now much battery power would it take, would the mobiles battery will last just some hours now ??


----------



## rish1 (Feb 26, 2014)

gameranand said:


> OK and now much battery power would it take, would the mobiles battery will last just some hours now ??



Cortex A53 is very power efficient.. similar to cortex A7  .. As the Manufacturing process node gets refined it yields lower power and heat consumption

Next year we will have chips based on 22 Nm they will reach 3.0 ghz speeds but the power and heat consumption will be pretty similar to what it was yesterday and what it is today.. 

LArge Screens are responsible  for low battery backups


----------

